# Course/Qualification Codes



## mc876898 (1 May 2013)

Is there somewhere where I can get a list of all the course/qualification codes?

I found out that there are four qualifications that I've been granted, but I was given qual codes only. I have no idea what some of these are. 

I tried looking on the Canadian Forces Equivalencies Database at 
http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/j3ops/cfed-bdefc/app/Introduction-eng.asp
but couldn't find the courses I'm looking for.

The codes are aick, agtc, aive, aivg.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MikeL (1 May 2013)

Your course reports and certificates will have the course code as well as the course name on them.  Also,  you can look at your MPRR and see your course qualifications(with codes), etc.


----------



## mc876898 (1 May 2013)

Unfortunately, these quals don't show up on my MPRR. 
They were granted via a PLAR as I was joining, and I just noticed now that they're not on there.

I was just really curious what these mystery quals were before I brought it up to my COC.


----------



## dapaterson (1 May 2013)

Go to the CMP website; select DGMP; then DPGR.

From the DPGR website, on the left hand side, there should be a link to "Specifications".  You want to look up Occupational Specialty Specifications, or OSSes.  Once you're there, input each code, and the online database should spit out the name of the qualification, together with what it means.


----------



## mc876898 (1 May 2013)

Thanks for the reply.

However, I can't seem to find a link to DGMP from the CMP website.
I'm assuming CMP stands for chief military personnel...


----------



## MedCorps (1 May 2013)

AICK = TCP/IP – Functionality and Protocols
AGTC = ADP – GP – PC User Support
AIVE = Computer Systems and Networks
AIVG = SQL Server Administrator

Bad news... looks like you are officially a computer geek. 

MC


----------



## mc876898 (1 May 2013)

Sweet. Thanks guys.


----------



## dapaterson (1 May 2013)

mc876898 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> However, I can't seem to find a link to DGMP from the CMP website.
> I'm assuming CMP stands for chief military personnel...



Sorry - DWAN only.  Looks like someone else found them for you, though.


----------



## trustnoone73 (8 Aug 2013)

MedCorps said:
			
		

> AICK = TCP/IP – Functionality and Protocols
> AGTC = ADP – GP – PC User Support
> AIVE = Computer Systems and Networks
> AIVG = SQL Server Administrator



The help desk's help desk is army.ca.  Irony crops up in the funniest places.


----------



## DAA (8 Aug 2013)

Does anyone know, whether or not there is a MITE/Course Code for "Contracting Direct With Trades (CDWT)"?   I checked the DGMPR site but nothing is coming up.  The CANFORGEN on the subject says to submit your "cert" to your Supr or Trg Mgr to have HRMS updated with the info but when i ask, all I get are the standard "blank stares".....


----------



## Franko (8 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, whether or not there is a MITE/Course Code for "Contracting Direct With Trades (CDWT)"?   I checked the DGMPR site but nothing is coming up.  The CANFORGEN on the subject says to submit your "cert" to your Supr or Trg Mgr to have HRMS updated with the info but when i ask, all I get are the standard "blank stares".....



No, its not entered into MITE.

It has to be entered through your Unit Training Coordinator (UTC) and they will enter it in HRMS8.9 (Oracle). None of your clerks can do it either as it is a different system/ version of HRMS.

Make sure you keep your certificate as proof of completing the course successfully.


----------



## Rheostatic (9 Aug 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> Does anyone know, whether or not there is a MITE/Course Code for "Contracting Direct With Trades (CDWT)"?   I checked the DGMPR site but nothing is coming up.  The CANFORGEN on the subject says to submit your "cert" to your Supr or Trg Mgr to have HRMS updated with the info but when i ask, all I get are the standard "blank stares".....


301000 - Contracting Direct With Trade


----------



## DAA (9 Aug 2013)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> 301000 - Contracting Direct With Trade



Thanks, I will have someone give that a try and see what happens.



			
				Nerf herder said:
			
		

> No, its not entered into MITE.
> It has to be entered through your Unit Training Coordinator (UTC) and they will enter it in HRMS8.9 (Oracle). None of your clerks can do it either as it is a different system/ version of HRMS.
> Make sure you keep your certificate as proof of completing the course successfully.



HRMS 8.9 is the Civilian side of HRMS, so it wouldn't work for Military pers.

Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## DAA (21 Aug 2013)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> No, its not entered into MITE.
> It has to be entered through your Unit Training Coordinator (UTC) and they will enter it in HRMS8.9 (Oracle). None of your clerks can do it either as it is a different system/ version of HRMS.
> Make sure you keep your certificate as proof of completing the course successfully.



 :goodpost:



			
				DAA said:
			
		

> Thanks, I will have someone give that a try and see what happens.
> HRMS 8.9 is the Civilian side of HRMS, so it wouldn't work for Military pers.
> Thanks for the help!!!



So I have to take back the part about HRMS 8.9 not working for Military Pers.  While HRMS 8.9 is the Civilian side of HRMS for DND/CF, it is exactly where you need to go to have recognized qualifications added to your MPRR.

Well done Nerf herder!!!!!    :bowdown:


----------



## Franko (21 Aug 2013)

Well, I was a UTC for over a year and could have in putted it for you if I was still in that position. Figured I could at least steer you in the right direction.

Regards


----------



## DAA (21 Aug 2013)

Nerf herder said:
			
		

> Well, I was a UTC for over a year and could have in putted it for you if I was still in that position. Figured I could at least steer you in the right direction.
> Regards



So thanks to you and with this newly discovered wealth of information that I now had, I launched!!!  The responses back were varying to say the least.  They ranged anywhere from "To update this, send an email to +eCourse......blah, blah, blah" to "There is no Coding for CDWT and it is tracked internally by your local Compt" to "Thanks, we will print a copy of the scanned certificate and PA it to the members Pers File as there is no HRMS action required". 

I called the person who did the inputs for me and we went through the process.  Even they found the information on how to do this by accident, but at least they were persistent enough to try and solve the problem.


----------



## Franko (21 Aug 2013)

By accident? Your unit doesn't have a UTC? Most Ops cells do have someone who is the Training coordinator and they _should_ have access to HRMS8.9 and be able to take care of it. If they do MITE, they should be able to do that as well.

There are a lot of courses that are offered online as well that can only be granted through HRMS. Seems as though your unit is behind the times, unfortunately.

Regards


----------



## ARMY_101 (30 Sep 2013)

Anyone know what's happened to the CFED? All the links are broken.


----------



## Help Desk (9 Dec 2013)

DAA said:
			
		

> :goodpost:
> 
> So I have to take back the part about HRMS 8.9 not working for Military Pers.  While HRMS 8.9 is the Civilian side of HRMS for DND/CF, it is exactly where you need to go to have recognized qualifications added to your MPRR.
> 
> Well done Nerf herder!!!!!    :bowdown:



All courses with  course code 300000  and above can only be entered in HRMS 8.9 and will be reflected on your MPRR in EMMA and Monitor MASS as well.


----------

